# INFJ or ENFJ? Is it possible to be both?



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,
If you could please offer your opinion on whether I am INFJ or ENFJ, I would really appreciate it 

My enneagram tritype is 4-6-1, with the 4 and 6 basically even. My big 5 type is SLOAI.

*E or I?*

-I am very eager to try new things and can be outgoing, but I always feel like I am holding myself back to protect myself (enneagram 6?).
-I am good at small talk and enjoy it because it gives me the feeling of being more connected to people/society. The more people I talk to, the better I feel. However, I’d rather have a stimulating intellectual conversation than make small talk.
-I will often say things like “I love people!”
-I genuinely love people and make a very concerted effort to be around them, talk to them and understand them. This is probably the reason why I usually test as ENFJ; however, I’m not sure if being people-oriented makes me extroverted.
-I greatly cherish my alone time, but I can’t stand being alone for extended periods of time because I get bored very easily. I need to be doing something, and that something usually involves other people.
-I don't need to spend time with people for the entire day to feel happy.
-I am very sensitive to the light, sound and clutter in a room.
-As a child, I didn’t think about introversion or extroversion; I would have been more likely to describe myself as “different” or “misunderstood.” I always had a rich inner world, would take a book or notebook everywhere with me and wasn’t necessarily aware of my external environment. However, I never really thought of myself as inwardly focused; I was constantly trying to tell people about my interests and find like-minded individuals to spend time with.
-I’ve read Quiet by Susan Cain and really appreciated it. At the same time, I think there are people who are much more fervent about the “Quiet Revolution” than I am. I never felt fully like an introvert reading the book, and felt a little uncomfortable with the stereotypes presented about extroverts.

*INFJ or ENFJ?* 
-I’ve never had a problem with Ni and am sure that I use it.
-Initially, I thought Fe was about ‘going along with the crowd’ and couldn’t believe this function was being connected to my person XD When I realized it was more about considering others, I easily warmed up to it.
-I’m not sure if I like INFJ because it’s “special” and I’m an enneagram 4, or because I’m actually INFJ.
-I do not hold grudges, but I have heard that INFJs do.
-I do the INFJ “doorslam” thing sometimes (walk out on an uncomfortable situation and isolate myself), but it always makes me feel guilty.
-If I have a problem, I really want to talk it out with people; repressing it doesn’t help me at all. However, I think I have a tendency to hold everything in.
-I always feel tempted to use a ton of smilies ), XD, ) in my posts to convey emotion.
- I spend most of my time on these forums trying to help other people figure out their mbti/enneagram.
-This is kind of a silly example of Ni and Fe, but I tend to “mirror” people’s writing patterns. For instance, if someone writes “Thank you! ” in a post, I’ll reply with the exact same structure: “You’re welcome! ” I’ll realize this while I’m doing it/ immediately after, and go back to make sure that what I wrote doesn’t exactly resemble what the other person wrote.
-Cognitive function tests usually give me INFJ, INTJ, ESFJ or are inconclusive.
The INTJs I am friends with are either more dispassionate than I am or more self-oriented. I can understand their behavior and motivations, but they aren’t the same as mine. Descriptions of ESFJ make this type seem more controlling than I am. I also just don’t use Si.
-Both of these NFJ descriptions sound like me, except for the part about ENFJ being manipulative: https://www.personalitypage.com/ENFJ.html https://www.personalitypage.com/INFJ.html
These descriptions confused me because they seem to depict ENFJ as more reserved/easily overwhelmed than INFJ. Lol, are these types basically the same thing? XD
- I am very much concerned with the quest for truth and finding the ‘meaning of life’; however, I don’t feel like I need to become better at using Ni. I’m also not certain if there is an ‘ultimate answer’ to everything, and although I really enjoy thinking that there is one and pondering life, I wonder at times if that isn’t pointless. As a result, my goals in life seem more Fe-oriented… To make an impact on Earth and do good, to lend a hand to others without giving it a second thought, and to learn as much as I can about the world in order to help others also understand it.

Thanks in advance for all your help ^^


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hang tight ok? I'm currently organizing information about INFJ vs ENFJ. They are similar but I have found some differences (Fe/Se loop vs Ni/Ti loop, etc.)

Taken from MBTI 3rd edition regarding IFs (ISFJ, ISFP, INFJ, INFP)

"Introverts with feeling (IFs) are quiet and caring. They have concern for deep and enduring values, as well as for people and the way people feel. These types feel things quite intensely and in a manner that can sometimes be puzzling to others. The depth of feeling about individual values can make them appear overly serious and excessively sensitive to their own and others' emotional state. *Unlike* *the EFs, who strive to correct disharmony when they find it, IFs are like to withdraw from such situations rather than deal directly with the distressing feelings right in that situation*"

Honestly find out your inferior function and that will tell you your dominant function. 

Sorry this is all I have for now but I'll have my thread up soon. Ask questions if needed.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Of all the "letters," I find E and I to completely, and drastically, change the type. So no, I would say they are very different from one another.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello, I'm a Type 6w5 myself, and I have asked the same question about being both Introverted and Extroverted.

Reading your post, you are Extroverted (you are easily bored when you are alone, and enjoy your time with others), thus apparently ENFJ.



Which makes enough sense, while I'm an ENFP Type 6w5 who asked this same question, and can relate to certain things you've said.


----------



## Kuzami (Feb 20, 2014)

@MagritteGaras
I'm currently having a similar debate, but I'll gladly share what I've learned in my exploration of the FJ types and typology in general.

First thing I'll point out though, is the INFJ "doorslam." It's much less about shutting people out when they hurt you, although if they do cross a certain boundary the INFJ has set, it's very likely to cause them to cut off emotional attachments. The doorslam is much more about how INFJ's have a tendency to just drop off communication with people when they lose interest in them. That sounds horribly impersonal, but that's not the way it is. The INFJ just sort of decides they don't have much interest in talking to this person anymore. They won't shut them out completely and refuse to ever speak to them again. It's not even that they suddenly dislike the person. They'll just sort of stop talking to them. It becomes: you go your way and I'll go my way. - Never mind. My first read on this could have entirely been the wrong one. I'll do more research to figure out what the right definition is.
-- Leave it to the INTJ's... xD I'd bite this line. http://intjforum.com/showthread.php?t=117506

The next thing I'll point out is to never assume that E and I mean you're socially extroverted or introverted. There are typed Introverts who can be social extroverts and typed extroverts who can be social introverts. While social behavior may serve as an indicator of a person's type, it's not the deciding factor as every person is an individual. The most important letters are the two in the middle, N/S and F/T. They describe the way you perceive/acquire and judge/process/utilize information, respectively. The last letter, P/J tells which function is extroverted, or expressed outwardly upon the world. P means the perceiving function, N/S is expressed outwardly. J is for F/T. The function that isn't indicated by the last letter is introverted. The E and the I simply indicate which function is dominant, once all the other letters have been placed: E if the extroverted function is dominant, and I if the introverted is dominant.

Robert makes the good point of figuring out which function is your inferior function because it's entirely possible, especially the more mature a person is, that both the dominant and auxiliary functions are both used frequently, so it's hard to tell which one is really dominant.

I happily came across this blog in my, probably way-too-deep, delving into the subject of personality types (which I would much more readily call cognitive types instead of personality types at this point... it seems more accurate).
A Little Bit of Personality
The sections on Type Angsts and Paradoxitypes were interesting, and at the very least helped me to rule out ESFJ, which was one of my first assumptions.

(The edit is here because I forgot something): The above site also, very importantly, points out the positive and negative points of each type, but really emphasizes the positive. A lot of harsh stereotyping goes on in these forums. I've especially noticed ESFJ's seem to get it rough on the negative stereotyping end. Forget about them. Don't let the negative stereotypes rule you out of a type. Every type is awesome and unique in its own way, and individuals within each type are unique as well.

Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se: Myers-Briggs Function Pairs - Personality Junkie
This site helped me figure out those perpetually confusing perceiving functions. I came across many descriptions in my searching because they always confused me, and I'd find myself convinced I use them all equally. This one convinced me I actually have strong Ni, which, before reading it, I probably wouldn't have figured out. Most of the descriptions on perceiving functions are vague and leave a shaky understanding at best. For some of the descriptions, it gives an idea of what each function looks like in different positions.

I personally have come to the conclusion (though I don't have any direct resources on this) that the more numerous and various experiences a person has had in their life, the more likely they are to have developed stronger tertiary and inferior functions. It's entirely possible that your tertiary function has grown to match the strength of most peoples' auxiliary functions.

If I were to give a direct answer, I'd say I have the impression that you're an INFJ.

And If I look back at what you said, again...


> -As a child, I didn’t think about introversion or extroversion; I would have been more likely to describe myself as “different” or “misunderstood.” I always had a rich inner world, would take a book or notebook everywhere with me and wasn’t necessarily aware of my external environment. However, I never really thought of myself as inwardly focused; I was constantly trying to tell people about my interests and find like-minded individuals to spend time with.


... I can say with almost certainty that this screams Ni-user, and more importantly, weak Se.

But you know yourself best, so if you doubt my opinion even the slightest, do some digging and figure it out for yourself.

------

Always the helpful one, @Robert2928 
Good to see you again. 

Personally, I'd love to read what you have to say on Ni-Ti and Fe-Se loops. I only have a vague idea of what a Ni-Ti loop looks like.


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you for your answers, everyone! They’ve been very helpful.

@Robert2928
I’ll keep an eye out for your thread! 


Robert2928 said:


> Unlike the EFs, who strive to correct disharmony when they find it, IFs are like to withdraw from such situations rather than deal directly with the distressing feelings right in that situation"


I prefer actively facing the situation, but I think this might have to do with being a counterphobic 6. It depends on the situation; I have a tendency to withdraw if the problem is minimal or if it seems like I am worrying the most about it, because I’ve found that confronting the situation doesn’t always work out. However, withdrawing usually leads to my overthinking the problem.

@Kuzami
I’m not sure what the INFJ doorslam is anymore, haha. I can identify with your description, but it still feels too impersonal to me… I never shut people out completely.

Thank you for the blog link!
Argh, the problem is that I identify with both paradoxitypes! The ENFJ Glaring Legolas made me crack up; I totally do that XD At the same time, I was just thinking a couple of days ago about how I act like an ENTP around my friends.
I can easily identify with the INFJ type angst.

To be honest, I’m not sure why there are so many negative stereotypes about ESFJs; they seem like very nice and caring people! Personally though, I don’t use Si enough for it to be my auxiliary function.

From here: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html
Fe/Se loop: Excessive sensitivity, yes, but I would never make any sort of threat.
Ni/Ti loop: This sounds more like me, though the withdrawing from society part is a little over the top.
Ni/Fi loop: Okay, this is an ISFP/INTJ thing, but I can identify with doing this when under stress.

I am good friends with an ENFJ. Here are some of the differences/similarities between us:

-We are both very respectful of others.
-She thinks that her biggest flaw is being judgmental; I’m not judgmental.
-We are both perfectionistic, but I am more obsessive about making sure everything is “as it should be.”
-In circumstances where we are compelled to be alone, she feels worse than I do. However, I feel worse when I make the decision to be alone rather than spend time with people.
-She procrastinates more than I do.
-I am louder than she is.
-I am slightly more reserved in social settings, but can seem more opinionated.
-I used to think that she uses Fe more naturally than I do, but then she told me that she tries very hard to make her social interactions go well. I would say the same of myself.
-She is more likely to “go along with the crowd.”
-I am more concerned with the ‘search for self’
-I am more involved in community service projects than she is and want to find a practical way to do good. I like to see results and know that what I am doing is really making an impact in the world.
-She vents about stress and I avoid talking about it.
-When she feels as though a weight has been lifted off her shoulders, she wants to do low-key, relaxing activities. When I feel this way, I become very excitable: “Let’s go for a long walk in the park! Let’s read all the books in the bookstore! Watch all the movies! Make all the plans!” etc XD

What does this sound like to you all? INFJ with lots of Fe? Something else?


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

@*MagritteGaras *I don't know if this will help but here on the forums I've noticed, from my experience, if an INFJ sees someone mistyped the will gloss over it until the problem fixes itself. I used to think I was INFJ however when I think someone is "mistyped" I want to help them find themselves instead of struggling to be something they are not. I don't like "conflict" if I can avoid it. However if someone has a "conflict" which hurts others and needs to be stopped, in order to help I must create a "conflict." Id rather note get involved but I'm more willing to do so I help more people in the process. Does that make sense? XD (Note: I don't care if people mistype, making mistakes is how you learn lol However spreading misinformation is, as sonic would say, "No good"!=P) 

*@Kuzami *So we meet again and as always you are asking the right questions. While I'm still organizing data I can give you guys my some good resources.

This talks about how an ENFJ develops/uses cognitive functions (Explains the Fe-Se loop well)
http://personalitycafe.com/enfj-for...an-cognitive-functions-what-do-you-think.html

This talk about how an INFJ develops/uses cognitive functions (This should explain the Ni-Ti loop if I remember correctly)
Socionics - the16types.info - Jungian Cognitive Function Analysis of 16 Types by

I'm still trying to get a better grasp of the loops but I have a decent understanding. I'm sure someone will stumble on this thread and benefit from it. First some back ground for those new to it.

What is a "loop"
You have your dominant function, auxiliary, tertiary and inferior functions. Your dominant and tertiary will be different from you auxiliary and inferior Example. If you Dominant/Tertiary functions are both Extroverted then Auxiliary/Inferior functions will be Introverted (and vice versa) Under Ideal conditions you use both your introvert/extroverted functions however, as we all know, we fall short of ideal conditions due to various variables (upbringing, stress, etc.)

Fe-Se Loop
Fe is function that wants to connect with the outer world and make peace. Se wants to experience the world empirically (Your 5 senses) So what happens when these two loop? For ENFJs they ignore their Ni getting a narrow view. I see it as trying to please people(Fe) without thinking of future consequences(Se) for doing so. In my experience this would be trying to "fit in" with "friends." In other words trying to keep "harmony" with people who constantly create "chaos." I cannot speak for all ENFJs but Ni kinda forewarns (similar to a spider-sense) me about people who could be poisonous to me. Ni creates a filter so I don't get involved with the wrong people. I just kinda get this gut "you should limit contact with this person if possible" feeling. However since Ni is being bypassed that feeling is ignored. In my experience I just wasted my talents on the wrong people. I was a "good friend" being exploited for my kindness and instead of picking up on it via my friends "actions" (Ni) I would hear them verbally say "we are friends" which appealed to Se. That's what I got on it so far.

Ni-Ti loop 
My understanding of this one isn't as well as I would like but it's something. Ni tries to get a big picture of things by gathering past experiences and trying to predict what will happen in the future while Ti digs in depth on a topic. I would imagine a loop with these would be like....Ni trying to make a prediction and Ti hones in on the problem. I would imagine if a INFJ guy wanted to get in a romantic relationship with someone and think about how they should do it. They notice the girl flirts with him and heard people say she had a crush on him (Ni) He comes up with this plan in detail, step by step, about what needs to be done to get into a relationship with her. Analyzing every variable possible (Ti) *Meanwhile in the real world* The girl thinks the guy isn't interested because he never talks to her!!!XD Ni-Ti loops come up with great plans but never acts on them.


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, to me you seem to be extroverted. I'm a bit like you, I was sure I was an ENFP, until one day I decided to research the letters separately and realised...holy crap, I'm more introverted than extroverted! E.g. my idea of relaxing is being alone in my room and shutting the door after a long, exhausting day of being around people at college. I tire really quickly in social settings and it's becoming apparent than no-one else's opinion can change my own opinion of myself. Then found out I was more J than P, because although I am very indecisive at times, there was one big thing that popped out to me- 'P's adjust well to change! Well, I certainly don't, I hate change, I avoid it at all costs, it terrifies the living daylights out of me. I'm also on a healthy diet currently and instead of thinking "well, I'll see what happens after it finishes", I'm already planning what will happen afterwards.

Wow...saying this aloud has made me realise how crazy I must be that I thought I was a true ENFP for so long. Then again all the dreamer NF types are quite similar really, like I'm still aware I daydream all the time and have fantasies like wishing I was a free wolf living in a dark, dense forest.

Just sharing my confusion too.


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay, I just retook the humanmetrics mbti test and it gave me these results:
Extravert(1%) iNtuitive(62%) Feeling(38%) Judging(89%)
You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (89%)
What is this. XD
By now I just want to label myself as ambivert NFJ and be done with it. Closure!

@Robert2928


Robert2928 said:


> I don't like "conflict" if I can avoid it. However if someone has a "conflict" which hurts others and needs to be stopped, in order to help I must create a "conflict." Id rather note get involved but I'm more willing to do so I help more people in the process. Does that make sense? XD


Yes, totally!  I'm not sure if I'd directly confront the person unless they were close to me in some way, though. I wouldn't want to antagonize them further or provoke a worse situation. I might consult other people for advice and try to engineer some sort of conflict-mitigating situation behind the scenes.
My first instinct would be to correct the person's typing, but I might hold back if I thought this would be annoying.

Thank you for the links and the information about loops! I read through everything very thoroughly. 
*Fe-Se*: Sounds like something I used to do when I was a kid. Nowadays I am very friendly with everyone, but I choose my closer friends with care. I might feel upset about not being able to forge a close relationship with someone, but I wouldn't invest an inordinate amount of time into a relationship that I would perceive as "going nowhere"/ being unreciprocated on the other person's part. Fe-wise, I usually feel upset when I do many good things for someone I am already friends with and they do not reciprocate… Or when someone is in need of advice, I give it, and it is disregarded (which leads me to wonder why they won't accept my help).
*Ni-Ti*: I overthink things often. This can be good in that I put a lot of effort into doing everything 'to my fullest capacity,' but can also lead to a lot of unnecessary rumination and faulty logic. To be honest, I'm wondering if I'm not INFJ by virtue of the fact that I've been contemplating this E-I question so extensively.

I don't know if this has to do with Se, but I've noticed that my ENFJ friend becomes more excited about nice clothes, luxury objects, food, etc. than I do. Of course, I appreciate these things as well; I think that's natural… But she is more consistently interested in them. I have moments when I enjoy such things, especially if someone points them out; however, for the most part I am not as interested in material possessions. I feel more 'indulgent' when I spend time in nature or am walking in a beautiful city.

@aloneinmusic, thank you for sharing  (and for offering your opinion on my type!)
Your idea of relaxing sounds like mine. I've heard that both ENFJs and INFJs strongly value solitude. In my case, I'm not sure if that stems from a natural desire to be alone or if it's because I become exhausted by social interaction. Both excessive 'alone time' and socialization can make me tired, albeit in different ways. After extensive social interaction, I strongly prefer to go read a book or quietly watch a movie alone. If I spend a lot of time alone, I become agitated and tend to become even more inwardly-focused than I already am, so I will leap at the chance to be with people


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe you could ask yourself- "what am I more likely to find stressful, a party, or a house with no-one in it? And how would I escape from the stress?"

This is how I personally worked out I was more introverted. I avoid parties if I can, firstly I have a fear of getting drunk, but also I can't stand 'banter'. If I went to a social gathering like a family reunion or a party, I would find it stressful if I spent all my time talking, so I would often go off and find an empty room and just get some space, and return to the party in like 10-20 minutes. Yet a house with no-one in it is my idea of paradise. There's so much to do! I can read a book in silence, go through my old memories I have stashed under my bed, I can stand against a wall and just imagine I'm in another world, and I can go on the laptop and play my own music with no-one to hear it and criticise it!

I hope this helps anyway. If not, then you might just want to stick with XNFJ, and then decide to conduct some more research before you are fully decided on your type. Check this out if you haven't already, and take a look at the detailed descriptions: https://www.personalitypage.com/high-level.html


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@MagritteGaras - Given the dichotomy, I think ENFJ. What is the real hold up? In two sentences. It feels like a lot of your examples are stereotype or unnecessarily specific. 




Antipode said:


> Of all the "letters," I find E and I to completely, and drastically, change the type. So no, I would say they are very different from one another.


Interesting. I have the exact opposite view. If there is one letter of the dichotomies that means the least, it is definitely I and E. From a function perspective especially. Why do you think it would matter so much? I mean, comparatively.


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

arkigos said:


> @MagritteGaras - Given the dichotomy, I think ENFJ. What is the real hold up? In two sentences. It feels like a lot of your examples are stereotype or unnecessarily specific.


That's actually a good point. I'm putting some of my examples down as commonly used phrases/stereotypes because I think that's the quickest way for me to describe how I feel, with others understanding the gist of what I want to say.
Why would you say that the specificity makes me ENFJ?

@aloneinmusic, thanks for the link! I've read those quite a few times, and I think I'm ENFJ as my test results originally indicated. 
I wouldn't necessarily find a party stressful, but if I were there for a long period of time, I might try to seek out some way to be alone. A house with no-one in it would make me happy for the same reasons as the ones you describe, but at some point I'd get bored. Probably just a social ambivert, haha.

In any case, I am pretty sure that I am ENFJ with high Ni. XD I've been reading through everything with a more dispassionate eye and have realized that the ENFJ description makes way more sense in the context of my personal development. Thank you so much for all of your help, everyone!


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

@*MagritteGaras *is right, @*aloneinmusic *introversion and extroversion, in MBTI terms, is the direction of the function not so much whether you want to be at a party or alone in a room. ENFJs need their solitude just like an INFJ does while INFJs want to interact with others just as much as ENFJs. Those are common misconceptions I notice are spread around. 

However I do have some knowledge on that subject. I don't like the stress of parties myself but I go but for other people. "So and so is going and they have not seen me in awhile. Let me o speak to them." etc. I believe ENFJs would likely engage people at a party even if they themselves don't want to be there to strengthen social bonds. 

I think when people say "E types get energy form parties and I types get energy from solitude" is a an overgeneralized bunch of butts!!!XD

A dominant Se user could get energy by having more people experience something empirically. "Let's all dance, eat, watch something, etc." A dominant Ne user could get energy from generating new ideas with people "Oh I never though of it that way! I could also be this as well" A dominant Te user could get energy by completing a task with people "If we do this together we will be done with our task" A dominant Fe user could get energy by being in a group that gets along with minimal conflicts "We are all different but nobody is fighting"

I would argue it's with the group of people are doing at said "party" could give energy to introverts or extroverts depending on what functions are stimulated. For example you get an INFJ at a party where they are speaking of ethics and they might come out of their shell and "appear" extroverted. Just a thought.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Interesting. I have the exact opposite view. If there is one letter of the dichotomies that means the least, it is definitely I and E. From a function perspective especially. Why do you think it would matter so much? I mean, comparatively.


I and E are like the battery types for a personality: the core. Change the core, and you change everything that sprouts from it.

---

If we take INFJ and ENFJ for instance, you will notice both couplet of functions switch: now, instead of an INFJ having two introverted functions to loop into, an ENFJ has two extroverted functions to loop into. I'd have to break down each and every function, noting the difference between Xe and Xi, but that'd take too long. So think of Xe functions are unstoppable functions: they push. Xi are unmovable objects: they stand their ground

Next, functions don't do the same thing regardless of their position--this is something many people have a hard time comprehending. Aux Fe and Dom Fe are simply not the same thing: the same goes for Tert Fe and Inf Fe. It is not simply a function being shifted down a linear scale of strong to weak. They are almost entirely different functions, just with the same infrastructural. 

Thus, switching Aux Fe to Dom Fe, and Dom Ni to Aux Ni will overhaul the personality.

---

Venture onto the INFJ forum and the ENFJ forum and you can get a look into how different they are. 

I believe that the two type that are the closely related are the ones that share the same dominated function: as in INFJ and INTJ.


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

I didn't know their was a second page lol 

@*Antipode* You are correct or rather I agree with you. What I believe you are "trying" to say is that the "core" is the dominant function (determined by E or I) which chanes how you use your other functions. Well done. We view MBTI as static, as one function being used, when in reality, your functions work together in a more "dynamic" such as:

INFJ: Ni/Fe "I will create ideas to make peace"

ENFJ: Fe/Ni "I will create peace with my ideas"

both are very similar but yet fundamentally different.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Antipode said:


> I and E are like the battery types for a personality: the core. Change the core, and you change everything that sprouts from it.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Meh, that sounds good on paper but in reality INFJ and ENFJs are primarily quite similar. I know plenty of both. ENFJs tend to be more objective on the whole, but also more dependent on the object... more pushed back and forth by people and things. More seeking to get in sync on the one hand, with the social cause.. more inclined to get lost in it... while also more inclined to be broadly vocal in their opinions when they disagree. Their interaction with Se things feels a bit less neurotic and private. Aside from that, they are essentially the same type. 

I have 0 faith in subforums here being indicative of anything. 

I don't know what you mean by 'battery types'.. oh, wait, yes I do... AAA and C, gotcha. No. That makes no sense. E and I is not remotely the 'core' of a personality type. No way. I mean, if you are looking at it in a void, sure. Big changes, loops change, yes, all that. However, when you contextualize that change to typology as a whole.... those big differences still pale to the differences they have to any other type.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Meh, that sounds good on paper but in reality INFJ and ENFJs are primarily quite similar. I know plenty of both. ENFJs tend to be more objective on the whole, but also more dependent on the object... more pushed back and forth by people and things. More seeking to get in sync on the one hand, with the social cause.. more inclined to get lost in it... while also more inclined to be broadly vocal in their opinions when they disagree. Their interaction with Se things feels a bit less neurotic and private. Aside from that, they are essentially the same type.
> 
> I have 0 faith in subforums here being indicative of anything.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by 'battery types'.. oh, wait, yes I do... AAA and C, gotcha. No. That makes no sense. E and I is not remotely the 'core' of a personality type. No way. I mean, if you are looking at it in a void, sure. Big changes, loops change, yes, all that. However, when you contextualize that change to typology as a whole.... those big differences still pale to the differences they have to any other type.



Your first paragraph sounds more like a typical Myspace personality test results page. It's so broad that almost any type could potentially agree with it as their own. :/ There are no "whys" within it. Just whats, which aren't that useful after a while.

---

But thanks for the engaging conversation.


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

What you said about INFJ's coming out of their shell is what I'm like, as I can appear extroverted. I'm aware my comparison with whether or not you'd find a party stressful wasn't 100% accurate, but that was my starting point towards finding out my true type, aka I realised I didn't fit to the 'typical' extrovert, and I looked into it more from there. I'm no good at explaining the functions in the depth that you guys do, lol.


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

aloneinmusic said:


> What you said about INFJ's coming out of their shell is what I'm like, as I can appear extroverted. I'm aware my comparison with whether or not you'd find a party stressful wasn't 100% accurate, but that was my starting point towards finding out my true type, aka I realised I didn't fit to the 'typical' extrovert, and I looked into it more from there. I'm no good at explaining the functions in the depth that you guys do, lol.


I'm just making sure. I made that mistake myself actually. I would be like "That person doesn't talk a lot so they most be an Introverted type." Like you have NO IDEA how many people are going by whether someone is a J (neat) or P (messy)!!!XD


----------



## MagritteGaras (Mar 10, 2014)

Robert2928 said:


> I don't like the stress of parties myself but I go but for other people. "So and so is going and they have not seen me in awhile. Let me o speak to them." etc. I believe ENFJs would likely engage people at a party even if they themselves don't want to be there to strengthen social bonds.


Yes, exactly this.



Robert2928 said:


> INFJ: Ni/Fe "I will create ideas to make peace"
> ENFJ: Fe/Ni "I will create peace with my ideas"


If the end goal for ENFJs is peace (Fe), you could also argue that are using Ni to achieve Fe (creating ideas to make peace). And vice-versa for INFJs.


----------

